# How to Rig/Fish Artificial Crab



## LumberWolf (Jun 28, 2005)

I picked up a for pack of the new TriggerX Artificial Crabs yesterday in preparation for this weeks trip to Cape Lookout/South Core Banks.

I got these at Boaters World on closeout, I had never seen them before but according to their website (www.triggerx.com) they have some sort of super stink on them that makes fish want to eat. I figured what the heck...

I have never rigged/fished a crab. I hear the drum bite has been hot at CALO and knowing that drum, both black and red like crab, I want to try these out.

What is the recommended rig for this? I assume Carolina?

What is the recommended retrieve?

Thanks!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Interesting  They have great action . I'd like to see what a Tog or Weakfish thinks about them . 
I'd say just twich them back across the bottom .. They do look good .
I'd be interested to know how you make out


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I use the Rip Tide crabs with a 1/4-1/2 oz jig and twicth them across the bottom. The weakies here love them.


----------



## LumberWolf (Jun 28, 2005)

bttt....

What is the best way to rig these??


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I use Gulp peeler crabs either on a flutter hook or Carolina rigged on a 2/0 Gami circle hook.
With the flutter hook I toss them out onto a mud flat and let them soak for a few seconds. If I see tails in the air I'll twitch it to get a puff of mud. Fishing it blind I'll do a 1 -2 foot steady pull then let it sit, repeat.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Reading the website says to rig it weightless. That will really not work unless they are really heavy, because of casting off of the shore and the wind. To get a natural presentation I would carolina rig it, there would be no direct weight on the bait, yet you still have something to make it more castable. Just my .02


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i carolina rig them with a 16" leader and a 2/0 gammy through the corner of the "shell" portion......slow twitch drag sit retrieve works.......but ive never tried it in the surf


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

For me using the riptides I place the hook length wise side to side throuh the body.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

RuddeDogg said:


> For me using the riptides I place the hook length wise side to side throuh the body.


sideways.


----------

